# hello from Ohio



## lotsofbabies (Feb 13, 2008)

I live in Manchester Ohio. I have 14 dogs and 10 cats and 5 kittens.This looks like a great site.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome! I'd like to hear more about you and your big family!


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

It is!! And... 
*

WELCOME!!!

*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope you'll post some pictures soon!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

WOW, that is a big family. Welcome to the site.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

oh My!! WELCOME!


----------

